# [Heisec] Darkleech infiziert reihenweise Apache-Server



## Newsfeed (3 April 2013)

Darkleech ist "intelligent" und greift nicht jeden an. Opfer leitet es auf Seiten mit dem Blackhole Exploit Kit um. Für die Angriffe werden Apache-Webserver als Virenschleudern missbraucht. Eine Vielzahl von deutschen Webseiten soll infiziert sein.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

